# [H0] 55" x 74" layout. Any ideas ?



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members!
For the first time, I will finally be able to build a big layout (for me !) in H0 scale. Dimensions: 55" x 74". It will be double track layout because I love watching my trains running trought. I absolutely don't want a "bowl of spaghetti layout" if you see what I mean... All your ideas will be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot for all your replies.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A single track can also do the trick:









My small HO layout


It's been 2 years since I started a 5 ft x 10 ft HO layout which fits the space available. Track is a folded figure 8 with a passing siding, small yard, industry spurs, and a track which can be used as a reversing track. Track height is 43" with 2" foam on L girder frame. I like modern diesels...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

One of my favourite layouts in that one you just mentioned, I also encourage you to check out Layoutvision by Byron Henderson who has some great plans as well!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

See the two sticky threads in this forum topic area for more ideas. 

That said, 55 x 74 (4' 4" x 6'2") would be more what I would classify as a "pretty small" layout space, no matter what it is to you. An 18" radius inner loop and 22" radius outer loop will push the available area to the limit. 18 inches will limit what you can run to shorter equipment. Have you considered a smaller scale? Or can you find more space (even 5x9 opens things up a lot)? If that really is all you can manage, consider a 2' wide donut around the perimeter, which will allow you to have much broader curves, with the added advantage of not being able to see the whole layout at once.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for your answers. As usual, it's just another bad idea. It's my specialty. I'll find a better idea.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A wise guy (thanks jward !*) *gave me a great idea: The Verdant Valley (42"x72").


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

So I drew my own plan:


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Forgot to mention the curves radii: 17"1/4 and 20"1/4


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

That is a tight layout. I know how European buildings can be small so I imagine you might have some room restrictions at home. Just a bit curious where you plan on putting your layout? Do you have pictures of the space you are trying to fit your railroad in?


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> That is a tight layout. I know how European buildings can be small so I imagine you might have some room restrictions at home.


You're right ! We live in a small country with small houses.



SF Gal said:


> Just a bit curious where you plan on putting your layout? Do you have pictures of the space you are trying to fit your railroad in?


Welcome to Junkland !


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Being limited to short cars & locos isn’t necessarily bad. It’s is a limitation in procurement yes. But, if you are ever able to expand the layout you can run trains consisting of more cars. I.e. 10 actual feet of 60’ cars has fewer cars than a 10 foot long train of 40’ cars.

That being said, I gravitate toward switching. But appreciating your interests, I like your plan. It’s simple to navigate (not confusing to operate) and simple to build. I would make one minor change though. The spur turnout on the bottom inner track as pictured, I’d reverse and make a left hand. For a few reasons. It’d allow a longer spur, or even a second double spur, it would be opposite direction of the other spur, requiring either a run around maneuver or two different trains switching those two areas (IF that is of any interest). If they are to be train storage and not industries, you’d have somewhere to park an opposed-facing train for head-on passing, which adds fuel to the double spur notion. 
Not every layout needs a town or a ton of structures. It could have a mountain/tunnel, a bridge over a creek, and a singular long abandoned saw mill or coal mine that hasn’t been used in 85 years. Or entirely suburban concrete canyon with high rise buildings as a center line view block. 
Looks fun, easy, low-cost. All great elements for a first-time build. Perfect recipe in fact.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Hope you consider a walkway to get to the Christmas decorations, or that waffle maker you only break out when guests stop in. That will be a fun place to add a layout you keep the train cars under 40" as OilValleyRy mentioned. 
YOU could move all the boxes on those shelves from eye level and build your track right on the shelves of your junk room too! You could suspend bridges between shelving units not connected and build small wall shelves where there isn't any shelving. I think that just might be your best option for the room as it would give you a ready make structure to place your layout. 








Maybe you could make your layout so it will fold up to the wall when you need access to your junk?
Something like this....








...of course you would have to have a small relief structure at the wall to compensate for your tallest piece on the table, but it may buy you more usable space! 
Or maybe a table that comes down from the ceiling?









Then you could just build modules and built up a layout as space become availble or move them outside to the yard for fun....the possibilities for that space are endless!
I can't wait to see what you will do with your trainroom....I mean junkroom. 😊


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> I would make one minor change though. The spur turnout on the bottom inner track as pictured, I’d reverse and make a left hand. For a few reasons. It’d allow a longer spur, or even a second double spur, it would be opposite direction of the other spur, requiring either a run around maneuver or two different trains switching those two areas (IF that is of any interest). If they are to be train storage and not industries, you’d have somewhere to park an opposed-facing train for head-on passing, which adds fuel to the double spur notion.


Done ! Now it's more interesting. Thanks for the idea.


----------

